# Interesting goggles



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

pretty dang sweet.
Not sure how useful some of the features are though.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

See this: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/20694-recon-instruments-hud-goggles.html


----------

